# need boot recs



## PrincessAnika (Jan 19, 2014)

DH is SUPER hard on his boots.  as in, a $70+ pair might last him 3 mo - abt 2wks longer than a $20 pr from Walmart.  we don't really have the money to keep buying him new boots like this.  I'd like to get him a really good pair when we get our taxes back, but I need them to last at least a year if I'm gonna spend a good chunk of money on them (bc right now I'm only spending 80-100/yr, buying the cheap ones at Walmart, but its a pain) and I'd prefer to get 2yrs out of them.

any suggestions?


----------



## Brevi (Jan 19, 2014)

I like Magnum boots the best for the price.


----------



## Brevi (Jan 19, 2014)

I like Magnum boots  best for the price.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 19, 2014)

5.11 atac.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 19, 2014)

I'll second 5.11 atac

Haix are nice and lasted me quite a while, but not cheap


----------



## PrincessAnika (Jan 19, 2014)

thanks all!  might have to get me some too lol


----------



## MrJones (Jan 19, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> I'll second 5.11 atac
> 
> Haix are nice and lasted me quite a while, but not cheap



Nice thing about Haix boots is that, rather than buying a new pair, it's possible to have your "worn out" pair refurbished for $75. According to their website, that service is available for any "non-fire" boot and for the price you get:

Replace sole with original HAIX® materials
Any stitching necessary including replace back heel strip
Replace or repair toe cap if necessary
Replace zipper tongue assembly if necessary
Replace any missing hardware (eyelets, lace hooks, etc.)
New HAIX® insole
New HAIX® laces
Clean, shampoo, polish, deodorize

I was hesitant to spend so much on a pair (I picked the Airpower R1), but the refurb program sealed the deal. Been wearing them for over a year and they're still a long way from needing to be rebuilt.


----------



## TigerManMcCool9974 (Jan 19, 2014)

You might also try to find someplace that sells 'em buy one, get one 1/2-off and go ahead and get 2 pairs. Then he can switch 'em out every week, and they'll both last longer. I started doing that a few years ago, and even my old shoes and boots can pass for a couple months old if I take a cleaning rag to 'em.


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Jan 19, 2014)

MrJones said:


> Nice thing about Haix boots is that, rather than buying a new pair, it's possible to have your "worn out" pair refurbished for $75. According to their website, that service is available for any "non-fire" boot and for the price you get:
> 
> Replace sole with original HAIX® materials
> Any stitching necessary including replace back heel strip
> ...



^^^ THIS.  I have the Airpower R1 boot as well, and I absolutely love them.  They've lasted 2 years so far without needing any work, and their replacement and repair deal is absolutely worth it.  They're super comfortable and durable, and the amount of punishment I've given them is testament to their quality.


----------



## EMSDude54343 (Feb 3, 2014)

If you are still looking for boots, take a look at these:

```
http://www.blauer.com/fire/footwear/blitz-8-waterproof-boot-fw028wp.html
```
They are kinda expensive:excl: but I have had them about two months now and really love them. When i first put them on it felt as if i was walking on clouds. After two months it still feels that way. They have worn well in two months and still look somewhat new. 
Because they are waterproof, they can get kind of warm when it is hot outside. Although my feet get warm when it is hot, these boots do not absorb the odor or moisture. However if you don't need or want waterproof they have a version that isn't that I imagine would not be as warm. 
I am in love with the wire cinch design even more than a zipper. They are easy to get on and off, and I do not need to worry about the zipper falling down or laces coming undone.


----------



## Rin (Feb 9, 2014)

I've worn my Magnums for about 3 years now and they're still going strong


----------



## mycrofft (Feb 9, 2014)

I wore USAF issue chukka boots for four years without replacement. Plenty of polish, NO style. 

Cheap boots, or uncomfortable boots, are not worth it. Get a good pair, break them in properly*, don't use silicone or acrylic on leather, and maintain them.

* Anyone remember polishing your boots in basic training until they shined like a mirror ( eight or nine or more coats with buffing)? Those boots probably went on to last longer than most subsequent boots because you'd jammed the leather full of wax and preservatives then  broke them in right.


----------



## titmouse (Feb 9, 2014)

https://www.dmusastore.com/p-2894-fusion-st.aspx

Expensive but just spend the money


----------



## titmouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I just recently got these (fusions)
 in order to use them at the academy, but for about two years have used lace up DRMs.


----------



## RescueRider724 (Feb 9, 2014)

If he is that hard on them might want to look at Danner, our station purchased the Wilderness FF/EMS service boots in May of 2013.  They are pretty expensive, but three of our guys that go through bunker boots (those ungodly heavy duty fire service boots for structure fire fighting) like they are flip flops and have had them for 8 months without much damage at all and are still in very serviceable condition. They are blood borne pathogen certified, steel toe, Electrical non conductive, puncture proof sole, heavy lug outer soul.  Were cool in the summer and warm in our -35 we had here a few weeks ago.  They were about $185.00 a pair and everyone loves the quick lace system with the zipper on the top of the boot. Oh also water proof.


----------



## RescueRider724 (Feb 9, 2014)

Of course I just checked and they are Thorogood not Danner, my mistake here is the link to exact pair we have.  We obviously got a hell of a deal on the bulk purchase.... Click Here


----------



## mycrofft (Feb 9, 2014)

mycrofft said:


> I wore USAF issue chukka boots for four years without replacement. Plenty of polish, NO style.
> 
> Cheap boots, or uncomfortable boots, are not worth it. Get a good pair, break them in properly*, don't use silicone or acrylic on leather, and maintain them.
> 
> * Anyone remember polishing your boots in basic training until they shined like a mirror ( eight or nine or more coats with buffing)? Those boots probably went on to last longer than most subsequent boots because you'd jammed the leather full of wax and preservatives then  broke them in right.



Oh,  I just remembered! You don't polish boots in Basic anymore, right?


----------



## EMT x 626 (Feb 21, 2014)

I have the Bates and Tactical 5.11 and love it!


----------



## UnkiEMT (Feb 21, 2014)

I have a stupid boot size, so my options are pretty limited, I usually wind up in 5.11 atacs, get a decent price on them and they'll run about 100 bucks.

Most people seem to get a couple years out of them, me, I'm pretty hard on them, and they tend to last me about a year. (For a point of comparison, I wore out a pair of bates zero masses in 3 months.)

They don't come in my size, so I've never worn them, but I've been told that if you buy a pair of Rocky para boots, you'll have 2 weeks of misery while you break them in, then the most comfortable boots you'll ever own, which will last you for 10-20 years. They tend to run 100-200 bucks for a pair.


----------



## citizensoldierny (Feb 21, 2014)

My vote goes to Danner high quality, comfortable, last forever, and can be resoled/refurbed at factory for a modest price. Also their better boots are made in the U.S.A..


----------



## Jon (Feb 22, 2014)

I have huge feet... I went with Haix, and haven't looked back. Have 2 pairs in rotation - First pair went back after about 2 years of daily use, then the rotation for the last 3+ years, and the others are back for refurb... Then the original pair will probably be due again. And I'll be good for a couple of years.

The best part of the refurb is you get "new" boots that are already broken in and feel amazing.


----------



## Bosco836 (Mar 8, 2014)

Jon said:


> I have huge feet... I went with Haix, and haven't looked back. Have 2 pairs in rotation - First pair went back after about 2 years of daily use, then the rotation for the last 3+ years, and the others are back for refurb... Then the original pair will probably be due again. And I'll be good for a couple of years.
> 
> The best part of the refurb is you get "new" boots that are already broken in and feel amazing.



I've used Haix for the past few years here too - definitely the best boots I've owned.  My current Airpower R2s are 2 years into their service life, and still going strong.  Not to mention the fact that they are extremely comfortable as far as boots go.  

Haven't had to use the refurb program yet, although this was another key selling feature for me.


----------

